# New forum created for N. American box turtle keepers;



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 26, 2014)

To join, go to https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/nabtcc and click on Apply for membership. Note two important things: 1. Provide your name, position and institution in the text box so we know who you are. 2. You'll be asked to create a Google Account if you don't have one. You can specify that you want to use your own email address if you don't have a gmail.com email address. Otherwise Google will create a gmail.com address for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 26, 2014)

Just don't leave usâ€¦!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 27, 2014)

A fast drive heads up in regard to this box turtle forum, the owner of the forum is,












Josh ! !

Box turtle keepers, researchers and fansâ€¦get connected for the love of Pete.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2014)

When I click on your link I get the message that there is no Google group called nabtcc.


----------



## jaizei (Feb 28, 2014)

Link should work now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 28, 2014)

Yvonne,
I click and it takes me there. I'm not sure what is happening for you...here is the screen I get when following the link ;


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes it works for me.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 28, 2014)

Ugghhh having a major run around. I really dislike sites you have to join to even see if you want to join the stupid thing.


----------



## jaizei (Feb 28, 2014)

There was a comma immediately following the url and it was being included when the url was rendered as a link.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2014)

"My hero!" 

***our oldest moderator swoons with back of right hand to her forehead, as she appreciates all that the handsome Cameron does for the lowly group***

I looked at the stupid link and couldn't see anything wrong with it. Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2014)

To clarify, I mentioned to Ken that we should use the domain I own, BoxTurtleForum.com
I am not affiliated with the Google Group/Forum linked above.

Ken, we also need to figure out why your signature posts twice with each reply you make...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2014)

We've got that figured out, Josh. He has the 'show signature' option enabled on his phone plus it is enabled on the Forum. So when he posts from his phone it includes the signature, then when he hit's "post reply" the Forum includes a signature.




Josh said:


> To clarify, I mentioned to Ken that we should use the domain I own, BoxTurtleForum.com
> I am not affiliated with the Google Group/Forum linked above.



Oh good, because I don't like the format on Google or Yahoo. I much prefer this Forum's format.


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2014)

Great - that's an easy fix. Ken, can you disable your signature on your phone, please?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I've done so.


----------

